# Block Lettering with an Outline



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a new video showing a method I developed for filling block lettering that will also have an outline. This should be useful for those fonts used in school initials and maybe some other applications, as well. Enjoy!

Block Lettering with an Outline


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Sandy!!


----------



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

another job well done, thanks for all that you do!!!!
sue


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks so much!

Awesome as always!!!


----------



## rcmsellers (Aug 20, 2010)

Can you do this with Coreldraw X5 or is only with the specific software you use for the rhinestoning.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

This should work in any software in which you can edit and move the nodes of your text. Thus, I would assume that you could use this same technique in Corel Draw, Funtime, Win PC Sign, etc. I'm only aware of one program that will do rhinestone fills but does not have a node editing function and that's Make the Cut.


----------

